# Baby chicks!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, just wondering when selecting a chick out of a bunch of cheeping little babies, can you tell what color they will grow into? I am picking up a Pekin Bantam chick and have to choose between all of them! Thanks for the tips, I am new to the young ones!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know with silkies you can have an idea of the color. You buy them buff, blue, black, splash, or partridge. Each one of those colors all share different traits. Say a splash will be light Grey with dopples of black. So I think yes if you purchase a chick bread for a specific color, you will have an idea what they will turn out like. At least a general idea. I have a blue and two partridge silkies, so I have a general idea that the partridge will have different tones of tan blonde redddish, the blue will be a light greyish color. So yes depending on the breed and color you choose, you can get a general idea. Hope this is helpful. Best wishes I'm also new with chicks but this is my understanding of it. So depending on the breed you can expect the chick to have the traits of the breed. Mine was easier to tell because I actually picked the colors. But with different breeds that breed will share common traits.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Look for good size, straight legs and beak, clean eyes nostrils and vent. Look for some solid muscle mass. Take home a champ! Good luck!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, very helpful tips! There is so much to learn isn't there! I guess a lot of it comes down to trial and error haha! Does anyone have experience in pekin bantams? Thanks!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

realsis said:


> I know with silkies you can have an idea of the color. You buy them buff, blue, black, splash, or partridge. Each one of those colors all share different traits. Say a splash will be light Grey with dopples of black. So I think yes if you purchase a chick bread for a specific color, you will have an idea what they will turn out like. At least a general idea. I have a blue and two partridge silkies, so I have a general idea that the partridge will have different tones of tan blonde redddish, the blue will be a light greyish color. So yes depending on the breed and color you choose, you can get a general idea. Hope this is helpful. Best wishes I'm also new with chicks but this is my understanding of it. So depending on the breed you can expect the chick to have the traits of the breed. Mine was easier to tell because I actually picked the colors. But with different breeds that breed will share common traits.


You forgot white...

And I forgot gray...
and lavender...


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha, yes I did forget those colors! I'm sorry!! I was in a hurry when I typed this. My bad! Forgive please!


----------

